# Mexican couple moving to chile



## LiliGarza (Jul 12, 2010)

We`re moving to chile, santiago

but i have no idea of which area could be best for living.
Actually we live in a big 3bdr house with garden, near malls and gym, i spend most of the day there with my baby at pool. And also we go often to the park

<snip>

i am looking for houses in chile, but there are more apartments than houses.

If somebody could helpme, i`d really appreciate it


----------

